# felling hollow tree



## gillygaloon (Dec 17, 2006)

I have a number of trees mostly maple, some willow but all in bad shape, I inherited them this way. Some are hollow most have codominant branches and one is hollow. I am working my way through them slowly, age and loose bowels being my biggest obstacles. So: to my question, what is the technique for felling a hollow tree. there are no buildings or utility wires to cope with?


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 17, 2006)

*hollow tree considerations*

I’d suggest you do a search for:
1) Hollow tree technique , and
2) Could you safely fall this tree?

There are probably several others threads that may be of help.

Within reasonable limits. Hollow trees can be safely worked with.

These two threads do provide a couple viewpoints on what may be reasonable.


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 17, 2006)

*picture perfect*

Not that this would be a guarantee of good advice.

But if you could post a few pics showing
1) Tree base and or typical rot in those maples,
2) Individual tree situations; lean, objects nearby, escape routes etc.


----------



## Ekka (Dec 17, 2006)

gillygaloon said:


> I am working my way through them slowly, age and *loose bowels* being my biggest obstacles.



There's a product which will have you knocking them trees down like superman. 

http://www.imodium.com/page.jhtml?lid=home  

Also handy to take if you have a really big tree to do that you dont feel comfortable with.


----------

